# Respirator



## Franciz (May 13, 2012)

Is 3M 6002 Acid Gas Cartridge reliable when dissolving base metal with Nitric or Hcl and when doing AR?
I am doing everything outdoor but still breath in some choking fume each time i do.  So i am think of buying a respiratory mask. :lol: 

Thanks
Francis


----------



## publius (May 13, 2012)

Before you waste money on a false sense of security, no respirator will remove nitric acid fumes. There are other ways to capture or neutralize them.


----------



## Franciz (May 13, 2012)

publius said:


> Before you waste money on a false sense of security, no respirator will remove nitric acid fumes. There are other ways to capture or neutralize them.



Dear Publius,
Can you point out where can i find out how to do it?
Thanks
Franciz


----------



## glondor (May 13, 2012)

The only method via respirator would be supplied air.


----------



## samuel-a (May 13, 2012)

Franciz

Simply put, you need to find a way to:
- Scrub the resulting NOx fume before they are released.
- Vent the fumes far away from you as possible, preferably above roof top hight where it get dilute enough so not to harm others.


There is so much information on the forum on how to do it... it will be a crime not to use the search feature 8)


----------



## Franciz (May 15, 2012)

samuel-a said:


> Franciz
> 
> Simply put, you need to find a way to:
> - Scrub the resulting NOx fume before they are released.
> ...




Thank you, I will try to look out... :x 

Best regs
Francis


----------



## variable (Dec 7, 2012)

I think we agree that respirators are not good (unless used with self-contained air) for NOx. How about sulfuric acid. What does that break down to when we get vapor. I'm not worried about spray particles, but simple evaporation from the surface during sulfuric cell operation. What is that unpleasant smell sulfur dioxide? I know it's not NOx gases but still. I've sent e-mail to 3m they told me 7093 cartridge should work. But my understanding is that it's for airborne particles? Doesn't gas go through mask?
Does one need mask at all and simple breeze would suffice? Thanks.
-Mike


----------



## Geo (Dec 8, 2012)

variable said:


> I think we agree that respirators are not good (unless used with self-contained air) for NOx. How about sulfuric acid. What does that break down to when we get vapor. I'm not worried about spray particles, but simple evaporation from the surface during sulfuric cell operation. What is that unpleasant smell sulfur dioxide? I know it's not NOx gases but still. I've sent e-mail to 3m they told me 7093 cartridge should work. But my understanding is that it's for airborne particles? Doesn't gas go through mask?
> Does one need mask at all and simple breeze would suffice? Thanks.
> -Mike



be very careful of acid fumes. when sulfuric acid evaporates to 98% concentration, the acid itself begins to evaporate. as sulfuric acid decomposes, it releases SO2 and oxygen. SO2 in the air is very dangerous if inhaled. the SO2 gas will react to the moisture in your lungs and create sulfuric acid in the tiny drops of water in our breath. this acid will attack any organics it comes into contact with. when you are evaporating water to concentrate sulfuric acid, you must be very careful to not breath the steam or any white fumes that are created during the evaporation.in cool air, water vapor will evaporate a few feet from the reaction vessel. SO2 and the aerosol created by the tiny bubbles escaping from the acid by being heated beyond 300 degrees F will not evaporate in the air and will look like smoke. at this stage, the acid is at its most dangerous as far as potential hazard.

SO2 fumes can be filtered if the correct respirator cartridge is used and the equipment is functioning properly. be warned, any moisture will absorb the fumes and become sulfuric acid (dew,sweat,rain or condensation). wash all exposed areas after work session is over and bath thoroughly as soon as possible. wash PPE's and work cloths separate from household laundry.


----------



## butcher (Dec 8, 2012)

Notice all of the holes in your blue jean pants after washing :lol:


----------



## ilikePM (Dec 12, 2012)

I mix everything outside. When I am ready to pour two different chemicals or acids together I take a deep breath and hold it. As soon as I pour them together I swish the them a bit, put them down, and go inside right away. I watch the reactions from inside the house through a window, with all the windows closed. With a single window open I can smell the crapy odors so I keep them all closed. Even with all these precautions I almost always smell it outside. So far HCL acid with bleach, along with SMB solutions are the worst with Nitric acid fumes a close second. HCL fumes and sulfuric acid are nasty and it always seems to surprise when you smell them, but the others are just intolerable. I realized that a fume hood with a scrubber is the way to go. Stay safe.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 4, 2013)

For the record *there are open air cartridge type respirators that are good against NOx* (and SO2).

Check out these pages a respirator manual:

Mask Chemicals

That being said, it's a much better idea to use the respirator as a safety net in case your ventilation and scrubbing system fails. It's an even better idea to perform reactions that produce the least amount of hazardous off gassing as possible to minimize the hazardous to begin with. Off gassing of any kind is a waste of chemicals. Chemicals can not do their job of dissolving metals if they are floating around your lab or being pushed out to your scrubber.

Steve


----------

